

World’s Most Precise Clocks Could Reveal Universe Is a Hologram - edw519
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/10/holometer-universe-resolution/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1846215>

Having said that, it got one point and no comments.

